# Windows XP Professional X64



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Apr 27, 2005)

i saw a new windows xp 64 bits beta version free trial at microsoft website. and they said you can have 120 days to evaluate it . but i 'm wandering what happen after 120 days. windows' gonna lock down? or is it gonna ask to buy the full version?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2005)

yes it will no longer start but i think you can "unlock" it buy paying for it and wont have to reinstall


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 29, 2005)

Man my cpu would fly on that, how big is the download?


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Apr 29, 2005)

i just ordered it i couldn't find any download link. but it only cost me 5 bucks so its worth it even if i have to reinstall every month. cuz i just got me an athlon 64 cpu and i wanna try how tht 64 bits work. you can order it at microsoft web site.


----------



## malware (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=58274&page=1

The trial expiration can be fixed with Win2003 hack.


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Apr 29, 2005)

does it really work? have you try it?


----------



## malware (Apr 29, 2005)

nyioo7@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> does it really work? have you try it?



Personally NO, but friends of mine have tried it, and said that it really works.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 1, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Man my cpu would fly on that, how big is the download?



Actually from the benchmarks I've seen the difference between 32 and 64 bits isn't that great.


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (May 1, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> Actually from the benchmarks I've seen the difference between 32 and 64 bits isn't that great.



but who cares . i just wanna see wht the new windows looks like and how the 64 bits works .


----------



## //mAr (May 8, 2005)

works fine (the x64 windows - don't know about the crack)  ... small push in 3dmark01 and superpi!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 8, 2005)

I reckon they should make the 64bit windows free to XP users.. after all, whose fault is it we couldn't buy a 64bit version of windows when we bought our AMD64s?


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (May 23, 2005)

all the cracks for x64 out there are just some craps. they 'll only make you think that it actually worked but not really. when the windows reach to its expiration day it 'll just lock up and the worst part is if you did the crack , you won't even be able to activate it any more because when the activation windows pop up it will keep on saying tht you already activated. 

this is how those crack works. they just changed the permission of the regstry key called oobetimer in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WPAEvents. they set all the permission to deny after applying the registry key that is already activated on another computer. so windows can't read the key so it'll think that it is already activated. but the time bomb is still clicking . and the time come it'll lock up and if you don't know how to change it back than you'll be stuck with the windows lock up and won't be able to activate unless you reinstall it. but the good thing about it is if you are not gonna activate it for a while , you can use it to make the activation warning disappear and when you wanna activate you can just reset the permission of the key.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 24, 2005)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> I reckon they should make the 64bit windows free to XP users.. after all, whose fault is it we couldn't buy a 64bit version of windows when we bought our AMD64s?


You can get XP 64 Pro for free if you already have windows XP Pro.
https://microsoft.productorder.com/clientx64/default.aspx


----------



## image7713 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Fell into the X64 crack trap*

Silly me, fell into the trap mentioned in an above post. Any clues on how to fix it without a re-install? Please help!


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Jan 12, 2006)

nyioo7@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> all the cracks for x64 out there are just some craps. they 'll only make you think that it actually worked but not really. when the windows reach to its expiration day it 'll just lock up and the worst part is if you did the crack , you won't even be able to activate it any more because when the activation windows pop up it will keep on saying tht you already activated.
> 
> this is how those crack works. they just changed the permission of the regstry key called oobetimer in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WPAEvents. they set all the permission to deny after applying the registry key that is already activated on another computer. so windows can't read the key so it'll think that it is already activated. but the time bomb is still clicking . and the time come it'll lock up and if you don't know how to change it back than you'll be stuck with the windows lock up and won't be able to activate unless you reinstall it. but the good thing about it is if you are not gonna activate it for a while , you can use it to make the activation warning disappear and when you wanna activate you can just reset the permission of the key.




this statement i said has been proven wrong. if u look for it hard enough there's one tht actually work


----------



## infrared (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, but you still won't be able to use windows update.


----------



## image7713 (Jan 12, 2006)

*so....*

any suggestions on where to find one?


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Jan 12, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> yeah, but you still won't be able to use windows update.



of course i can


----------



## infrared (Jan 12, 2006)

Really? Cool. I thought cracked versions couldn't update... Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 12, 2006)

There is an add-on in the IE options that can be disbled to get past WGA, but I won't talk about that here.


----------



## infrared (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, good point


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Jan 13, 2006)

yeh dude stop talkin about crack i only mentioned it once just to warn pplz from getting their registry f up. this is not the tread to talk about crack. it is to talk about xp x64


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Jan 13, 2006)

image7713 said:
			
		

> Silly me, fell into the trap mentioned in an above post. Any clues on how to fix it without a re-install? Please help!



oh yeh also wht the hell r u talking about trap. did u even read it? it said don't use it or it'll happen. and u actually used it and u said u fell into my trap. wht the hell dude.


----------

